# Will i ever get a 6 pack without surgery?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey...

So i was a fatttt kid! 22st at 17, managed to get myself down to 15st5 and still going (lost 35lbs last year!)

but im worried! because i can feel i have a rock hard 6 pack under my fat but i know you need to get rid of that to have a toned and defined rack...

which is what i want!!

iv just started on Animal Cuts and i do quite a bit of cardio (3 HIIT sessions a week)

it just doesnt seem to be going.... the last bit...

Do you think theres something im doing wrong? a supp i should be taking? (im only on protein and animal cuts) or will i need surgery to get rid of the excess skin???

:S


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

1 word "NUTRITION!"


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Post up your diet for people to comment on and exactly what cardio/weights you do in the week.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

fix up your diet .. hit early morning cardio on empty stomach ..


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

The last bit is always the hardest bit to lose mate.But stick at it,you've done fantastic up to now.

Post up your diet so people can make suggestions:thumb:


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

nutrition will play a major part. if you naturally larger, losing the last bit will be hard. personally, to get down 2 6% bf (which brings me to my fight weight (muay thai)), i usually put in 2 45 min cardio sessions 6 times a week. im not naturally slim either, so i just have to put in a hell of a lot of hard work


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Hey...
> 
> So i was a fatttt kid! 22st at 17, managed to get myself down to 15st5 and still going (lost 35lbs last year!)
> 
> ...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The likelihood is as your predisposed to some extent to carry fat, you may never be lean enough for your abdominal muscles to be visible.Your only option may be lipo sculptoring.Stop wasting your money on pills.Stop doing excessive amounts of cardio.I would slowly cut back on calories,every week, by 100 a day.Limit exercise to your 2/3 gym sessions, and a walk, after your evening meal.See if this kicks in the fat loss again.Whether or not your require surgery, to remove the loose skin, is entirely down to your genes, and age to some extent.Remain hydrated all the time, very important.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

First off, congratulations dude - that's an awesome achievement!

Secondly; I personally think near enough everyone can gets abs. It comes down to diet and cardio. You'll have to probably take your carbs very low to get to the stage where abs are visible, but it can be done.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate to be honest i would be more worried about your chest than 6pack .. people seems to be obsessed with 6pack.. get some muscle then see you can diet down then to cut ur body fat.. the more you try to cut now .. you end up skinny with slow metabolism and crap BMR ..


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> mate to be honest i would be more worried about your chest than 6pack .. people seems to be obsessed with 6pack.. get some muscle then see you can diet down then to cut ur body fat.. the more you try to cut now .. you end up skinny with slow metabolism and crap BMR ..


Couldn't have said it better myself.

If you cut down as you are and keep going you will just end up skinny, or worse, skinny/fat. I can provide pictures of myself from going from 17.5 stone fat to around 10.5/11 stone skinny. I kept cutting it got me nowhere. That was at age 17/18. Now im 20 and im pretty jacked atm. Im not ripped but im lean.

What you need to do is focus more on building muscle, the more lean muscle tissue you have the more fat you will in turn burn anyway. And forget all these stupid pills, your getting confused and wound up by all the crap your reading from this and that magazine. Stick to the advice your given on here. You will get results.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

getting a 6 pack is the easy bit

what you need to think about is how to sustain it....thats the hard bit


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> getting a 6 pack is the easy bit
> 
> what you need to think about is how to sustain it....thats the hard bit


For ectomorphs it's easy enough to sustain it tbh. lol.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

we are not talking to an ecto though are we?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

true HIIT is not a very effective method of fat burning. the duration is too short.

fat burning is all about burning calories. so do the lowest intensity cardio you can, that burns the most calories.

HIIT should be used for aerobic capacity improvements.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

check out my thread it can be done, cardio diet is the key!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/67367-colt24-cutting-results-picture-stuff.html


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you wont need surgery mate,get your diet up like previously mentioned so that people can help you,clearly your nutrition and possibly training is a weak point.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with Weeman...

anyone can get lean enough to have a 6 pack, pop up your diet and the rest of your routine.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes no surgery necessary mate - there's no loose skin there, just fat. So you can relax about that.

I'd prefer to view things in the long term - you're not carrying very much muscle at all. I personally wouldn't cut all the way down to having visible abs cos you'll just be very skinny and your abs will probably be far from impressive. You're looking at a long road IMO, but you can make great progress in a year.

As stated, get diet up and we'll help you there. First stage IMO should be to cut down to around 15% body fat, then you should focus on sticking to a healthy bbing-style diet for a good number of months to gain some good lean mass. Once you've gained a few solid lbs of muscle, then you can cut all the way down to reveal it. ATM unfortunately you have nothing to revel. I had a similar starting position to you mate; ended up dieting far too long and hard and got an eating disorder so I reckon cut hard for 2 months, then bulk very leanly.

Also AM LISS is better than HIIT for fat burning IMO.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm no surgeon or diet expert but I am aware that some people, despite putting all the effort into training as they can, just can't budge certain areas of fat. I'm thinking more about a lot of women who, after being all stretched out from pregnancy, still can't lose tummy weight despite putting their all into training. As I understand, in those cases the only option for desired results is surgery.

Although I'm a firm believer in getting into shape through exercise and diet, if you you really exhaust that route and still find that certain fat won't budge then maybe just have a chat with a surgeon...someone who won't lie to you in order to get your money (if that's possible).

Although the detail in you picture isn't too clear, you look quite young so hopefully your skin elasticity will be fine.

If I ever find I can't lose post pregnancy fat I'll certianly get a surgeons opinion. Just so I'm informed and know my options.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Katy said:


> I'm no surgeon or diet expert but I am aware that some people, despite putting all the effort into training as they can, just can't budge certain areas of fat. I'm thinking more about a lot of women who, after being all stretched out from pregnancy, still can't lose tummy weight despite putting their all into training. As I understand, in those cases the only option for desired results is surgery.
> 
> Although I'm a firm believer in getting into shape through exercise and diet, if you you really exhaust that route and still find that certain fat won't budge then maybe just have a chat with a surgeon...someone who won't lie to you in order to get your money (if that's possible).
> 
> ...


I have known very few women who have actually put their all into trying to move the post pregnancy fat from their tums versus those who DO put their all into shifting the prego tum.

At the end of the day you have to think of it like this,its all just fat,if its shifting everywhere else in the body it will shift from the problem area's eventually,its just some people arent willing to put in the effort it sometimes takes in order to get rid of problematic area's,so instead like to write it off and go see the good old surgeon,and thats the bit that grates me.

Loose skin is another matter altogether obviously and not much barring surgery can be done to aid that,but if i had a quid for every person i have heard tell me 'oh i've tried everything and just cant shift it' i'd be rich beyond my imagination lol


----------



## stookiebhoy (Mar 30, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> true HIIT is not a very effective method of fat burning. the duration is too short.
> 
> fat burning is all about burning calories. so do the lowest intensity cardio you can, that burns the most calories.
> 
> HIIT should be used for aerobic capacity improvements.


I 100% cannot agree with this at all. The whole point of HIIT is that it continues to burn calories long after you have stopped working out. You have to ask yourself this. Would you want to look like a marathon runner, or a sprinter? Marathon runners do lots of low intensity cardio. Sprinters do HIIT. I was 22 and a half stone, and am only 5ft 9ins tall. I'm now down to 12 stone, and my abs are popping through, and with some more work I'll have that 6 pack. This transformation is due in no small part to doing HIIT 6 days a week as well as weights 3/4 times a week. All low intensity cardio serves to do is send your body into a catabolic state, which is what you don't want. HIIT doesn't do this.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with weeman, the fat may be very hard to shift in certian areas but if you stick at the diet and cardio and you want something hard enough you will eventually achieve your goal.

I lost 4stone of flab last year and im training hard to add lean mass and ill hopefully get to see my abbs this summer for the first time ever.

I think the best way is to limit carbs to around training and do your cardio first thing in the morning on a empty stomach at a low intensity for 45-60 mins 6 times a week, and train hard and heavy in the gym 3 times a week.

With time results will come and dont give up


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

First of all thankyou for all the replies so far - its great to hear such a talented and experienced bunch of people giving me help.

My diet before wasnt fantastic and i see now that the only way forward is going to be to change it up.

As of yesterday I started a low carb diet, i have posted yesterday and today below along with full nutrients and totals, let me know what you think?

Nutrition is one of my weakest strengths!!

Thanks!!

Joel

(p.s. i know the format below is a bit dodge so i attached a pic!!)

Monday

Calories carbs fatSats Fats	protein

Break	ommellete 3 eggs 2 ham	307	0	19.9	5.1	32

mid morning	low carb protein shake220	3	2 30

lunch	chicken 1.5 breasts 450	4	4.5	1.5	52.5

mid aft	low carb protein shake	220	3	2 30

30g mixed nuts 183	2.52	15.99	2.49	6.18

dinner	2 youngs fish 242	8.4	8.4	0	23

evening 3 rashers bacon 25g cheese 348.6	4.06	26.04	11.1	28.68

peanut butter 130	4.5	10.1	2	5

Calories carbs fatSats Fats	protein

2100.6	29.48	88.93	22.19	207.36

Tuesday

Calories carbs fat Sats Fats	protein

Break	ommelete 3 eggs + chicken	307	0	19.9	5.1	32

peanut butter 130	4.5	10.1	2	5

mid morninglow carb protein shake	220	3	2 30

lunch	chicken 1.5 breasts 450	4	4.5	1.5	52.5

mid aft	low carb protein shake	220	3	2 30

dinner	2 Salmon 488	0	32.8	21.2	36

peanut butter 130	4.5	10.1	2	5

Calories carbs fat Sats Fats	protein

1945 19 81.4	31.8	190.5


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sure you can do it without surgery. Checkout a guy on here called bigbiff who IIRC use to be a fat kid when he was younger and is now lean as they come. I would certainly do a search for his posts and see what he is like.

Apart from the diet which the chaps will comment on, 3 sessions of HIIT is not a lot. You could do an additional 4days of steady state cardio upto 3hr.d-1 ie on all the days when you are not doing HIIT. Ideally this would be of the form of whole body exercises eg swimming, elliptical/cross-trainer, etc.

Good luck,

J


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Sure you can do it without surgery. Checkout a guy on here called bigbiff who IIRC use to be a fat kid when he was younger and is now lean as they come. I would certainly do a search for his posts and see what he is like.
> 
> Apart from the diet which the chaps will comment on, 3 sessions of HIIT is not a lot. You could do an additional 4days of steady state cardio upto 3hr.d-1 ie on all the days when you are not doing HIIT. Ideally this would be of the form of whole body exercises eg swimming, elliptical/cross-trainer, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh! - ill be sure to look up his posts.

I kicked up the cardio a bit, iv been inspired!

now im doing 2 HIIT sessions in the week (i like doing them - makes me feel stronger and works my abs somehow? like 40 mins 1 min sprint 2 min fast walk) and 3 big low intensity cardio sessions, like an hour - 30 mins cross trainer 30 mins up hill walk.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Thanks Josh! - ill be sure to look up his posts.
> 
> I kicked up the cardio a bit, iv been inspired!
> 
> now im doing 2 HIIT sessions in the week (i like doing them - makes me feel stronger and works my abs somehow? like 40 mins 1 min sprint 2 min fast walk) and 3 big low intensity cardio sessions, like an hour - 30 mins cross trainer 30 mins up hill walk.


Checkout this first link:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/63379-my-5-week-keto-diet-progress-photos-end-result.html

then this one:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/79831-bigbiffs-2010-journal-my-route-improved-endurance-strength-physique.html

When a guy does large amounts of daily cardio the fat will really shift quite quickly (assuming diet is sorted and stuck too). Some HIIT keeps the body primed to burn fat, and the long cardio just burns the stuff. Low intensity maybe desirable when one is particularly worried about preserving muscle, but if you want to loose fat fast then I would not worry about keeping intensity low. Get the fires burning hot and keep them burning for a long time.

All the best,

J


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

New diet looks ok mate, remember to have a carb day once a week where you swap the fat for some carbs. Good carbs tho, no sweets n cake!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

diets working awesome thanks guys, down to 15 2 now!! and stomach gone down more thats just 6 days too, think i just need to keep this going!


----------

